# Canoeing experts



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Any canoe experts here? Looking for opinions on canoe stabilizers. Looking on line there are quite a few that you can build. Any recommendations on store bought ones?
Much appreciate any info.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I have been on between 30-50 canoe trips and have never heard of canoe stabilizers. What are they and are they a pain to portage?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Guncho said:


> I have been on between 30-50 canoe trips and have never heard of canoe stabilizers. What are they and are they a pain to portage?


They are floatation devices that go on both sides of the canoe in order to help keep it from flipping. Dont know about the portage end of it as i have never had any on my canoe.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

It's pretty rare for an experienced canoeist to flip a loaded canoe.

Sounds gimmicky and unnecessary to me but to each his own.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Interesting. I've been a paddler most of my life and never heard of them so I Googled it. I would imagine you'd want ones that are easily detachable as they look like they'd be a pain to paddle with them on.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Guncho said:


> It's pretty rare for an experienced canoeist to flip a loaded canoe.
> 
> Sounds gimmicky and unnecessary to me but to each his own.





GuitarT said:


> Interesting. I've been a paddler most of my life and never heard of them so I Googled it. I would imagine you'd want ones that are easily detachable as they look like they'd be a pain to paddle with them on.



I have a Sportspal canoe that i use to go fishing. I dont use paddles as it has 2 oars and it makes it easier for me move around. I had an unpleasant adventure last year when i tipped over so that is the reason i am looking for stabilizers.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Likewise, I grew up in a canoe and they are great for travel in wilderness, but I have never enjoyed fishing from one. SportsPal tried to overcome the problem with a wider design and stubby kind of manoeverability.

I thought SportsPal had floats on the sides straight from the factory. I have never seen one without them...

How about an outrigger like they use in the Pacific? You could rig up a half-assed sail for extra fun. If you can fasten the oars so they point outward they will do the same thing as outriggers. Better than floats I'll bet.

Other than that just glue on some pool noodles. There's nothing technical about it as far as I know.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Likewise, I grew up in a canoe and they are great for travel in wilderness, but I have never enjoyed fishing from one. SportsPal tried to overcome the problem with a wider design and stubby kind of manoeverability.
> 
> I thought SportsPal had floats on the sides straight from the factory. I have never seen one without them...
> 
> ...


Yes they do have foam on the sides but it can be flipped over quite easily trust me. I tried the pool noodles but they really create a lot of drag and they dont work that well. Good idea about the oars though.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

There is no substitute for being careful. I have had some bad experiences canoeing. Always my own fault. Still fun tho'!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> There is no substitute for being careful. I have had some bad experiences canoeing. Always my own fault. Still fun tho'!


LOl, i agree all my fault but i dont swim and had a panic attack waiting on my bro to reach me in his cayak. Good thing i always have my life jacket on. I know better now and am very careful when moving abouts.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Also not a fan of stabilizers. Your best bet is a better, more stable canoe. That, or swimming lessons. ;-)


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Also not a fan of stabilizers. Your best bet is a better, more stable canoe. That, or swimming lessons. ;-)





bw66 said:


> Also not a fan of stabilizers. Your best bet is a better, more stable canoe. That, or swimming lessons. ;-)


Can you suggest a more stable canoe. I know nothing about them. I thought the Sportspal was one of the best as it does a have a wide center.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hmmm...A square stern Coleman was most stable canoe I've owned but it was a real dog to paddle, though it clipped along great with 4 horses on the transom, and was okay in smaller water with an electric Minn-Kota trolling motor. It rowed well too, and generally I rowed it while sitting on a Rubbermaid stool positioned correctly (the standard seat position was poorly done). One has to install the oarlocks. Luckily, I didn't buy it to paddle, but to row. Warning, the Coleman hull likes to oilcan and is quite noisy.

I think if I was trying to make a canoe more stable I'd install a pivoting side mounted drop keel of some sort, though it would need to be placed out of the way. Outriggers are fine but a pain in the ass when trying to maneuver small spaces. 

Frankly, I've learned to prefer a sit on top kayak, just as stable as a canoe. This would be nice:


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Square stern with trolling motor sounds great. I use a trolling motor on the side of my Bluewater kevlar 48 now. Eff paddling. My youthful adventures are over. Lol. Even better is my son-in-law's 14' with 9.9. 

How about a short tube to join the oars while fishing? Rubber, plastic. Easy on, easy off.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Hmmm...A square stern Coleman was most stable canoe I've owned but it was a real dog to paddle, though it clipped along great with 4 horses on the transom, and was okay in smaller water with an electric Minn-Kota trolling motor. It rowed well too, and generally I rowed it while sitting on a Rubbermaid stool positioned correctly (the standard seat position was poorly done). One has to install the oarlocks. Luckily, I didn't buy it to paddle, but to row. Warning, the Coleman hull likes to oilcan and is quite noisy.
> 
> I think if I was trying to make a canoe more stable I'd install a pivoting side mounted drop keel of some sort, though it would need to be placed out of the way. Outriggers are fine but a pain in the ass when trying to maneuver small spaces.
> 
> Frankly, I've learned to prefer a sit on top kayak, just as stable as a canoe. This would be nice:


Thanks buddy. My bro has a sit top kayak and your right its great. I have tried it and its okey but still looking for more stability. Appreciate the input


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Square stern with trolling motor sounds great. I use a trolling motor on the side of my Bluewater kevlar 48 now. Eff paddling. My youthful adventures are over. Lol. Even better is my son-in-law's 14' with 9.9.
> 
> How about a short tube to join the oars while fishing? Rubber, plastic. Easy on, easy off.


Not a bad idea for the oars. Will give that a try. Thanks


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Attach old acoustic guitars to the ends of the oars for extra floatation!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Attach old acoustic guitars to the ends of the oars for extra floatation!


LOL. Yeah i got a lot of 'old' acoustics around the house.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

man...you don't swim but own a canoe?

is it too late to learn how to swim?? might be a good idea...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I used to canoe fish exclusively. Never dumped and sometimes stand up in it, but that could be for a few reasons;

1) I have a heavy deep cycle battery and low slung trolling motor for ballast on a square stern

2) I bought a glass Scott "Bushman" Canoe - heavy, wide, triple keel. Stable but a b***h to paddle. Has sponsons, but my impression is they aren't "anti-tip" but rather in case swamped. (Also has fore/aft air chambers

3) I always sit to fight and land the fish

Maybe the current canoe isn't right for you?

Outrigged floatation tube sponsons would work but be a major PITA in my opinion. I would think they would also need to be raised up like sloppy training wheels so side waves/wakes didn't bounce you around as much


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

And actually, they're probably easy to make with basic hardware/lumber store materials. You could fashion up a quick bolt on assembly. Your flotation tubes could be larger PVC pipe with and caps glued on ( say 6 inch diameter )

Where I think it would be a pain in the ass, is a clear unobstructed space for paddle operation or landing fish.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I am reselling the canoe I just picked up. Its a nice big 16' square stern that is in awesome shape, but the hull is more of a V shape with a keel, so while it would be great loaded with gear, a battery or gas tank and maybe a moose, it wasn't fun to paddle around with the wife and 3yr old. I found even having the seats a couple inches lower would have really helped.

My neighbour let us borrow their Clipper for a while and it was super stable. Flat bottom, so maybe better for river as you're not getting pushed around as much, but harder to keep straight on a lake in the wind. There is a lot that goes into canoe design so do your research and maybe don't buy the cheapest crap you can find. We decided to keep an eye out for a used Clipper and it will last a lifetime.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

TheYanChamp said:


> I am reselling the canoe I just picked up. Its a nice big 16' square stern that is in awesome shape, but the hull is more of a V shape with a keel, so while it would be great loaded with gear, a battery or gas tank and maybe a moose, it wasn't fun to paddle around with the wife and 3yr old. I found even having the seats a couple inches lower would have really helped.
> 
> My neighbour let us borrow their Clipper for a while and it was super stable. Flat bottom, so maybe better for river as you're not getting pushed around as much, but harder to keep straight on a lake in the wind. There is a lot that goes into canoe design so do your research and maybe don't buy the cheapest crap you can find. We decided to keep an eye out for a used Clipper and it will last a lifetime.


This...mine with a triple keel is great for a lake and will take a 4hp, but like TYC states, the wrong canoe can suck to paddle. 

Im considering moving mine as well as I moved up to a pair of boats. I'd prefer an efficient paddler for camping


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Im probably going the trolling motor route since Im a lazy bastard. While I've fished plenty while paddling, it kind of sucks when trying to mind two or three rods and not hook up on the youngin'.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

TheYanChamp said:


> Im probably going the trolling motor route since Im a lazy bastard. While I've fished plenty while paddling, it kind of sucks when trying to mind two or three rods and not hook up on the youngin'.


 It's really no different than fishing in a boat. Less space and a little more tippy. The wind pushes you around regardless and half your time is minding the motor unless you're happy in drifting along. It is a royal PITA trying to tie on a lure or dealing with a wind snare, the whole time you're trying to operate the motor with your elbow. 

That being said, if I had my time back, I would've liked to try out a side mounted troller on a nice paddling canoe. I find that my square Stern is a nuisance. You have the trolling motor handle in your back and have to sit sideways on a seat designed for europeans, not North Americans. I've seen guys running them on the side and it actually looks like a better system to be honest


----------



## BrianW (Aug 23, 2017)

Another one that grew up in canoes here. Went for a swim a few times...

I think perhaps the only way to get real stability in a canoe would be with outriggers. Anything at the gunnels is going to be too little too late, imo. Detachable outriggers that basically clamp to the gunnels is not that difficult to make if you have basic tools/skills.

As a thought though, if I wanted a boat to row and fish from it would more likely be a "dory" style hull. More capacity, good rowing characteristics, and less likely to swamp in the heat of battle (with the fish of course). Perhaps not an option in your case, just thought I would toss it in there. Good luck with the boat and the fish !

cheers


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Scotty said:


> It's really no different than fishing in a boat. Less space and a little more tippy. The wind pushes you around regardless and half your time is minding the motor unless you're happy in drifting along. It is a royal PITA trying to tie on a lure or dealing with a wind snare, the whole time you're trying to operate the motor with your elbow.
> 
> That being said, if I had my time back, I would've liked to try out a side mounted troller on a nice paddling canoe. I find that my square Stern is a nuisance. You have the trolling motor handle in your back and have to sit sideways on a seat designed for europeans, not North Americans. I've seen guys running them on the side and it actually looks like a better system to be honest


Thanks for this input. I thought square stern would be better, but now I can just be content with what I have. My kevlar canoe (twenty years old now) is a dream for an old fart like myself. I can lift it with one hand.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> Thanks for this input. I thought square stern would be better, but now I can just be content with what I have. My kevlar canoe (twenty years old now) is a dream for an old fart like myself. I can lift it with one hand.


 You have the set up I wish I had. Great with a motor or great with the paddle and extra great on a portage


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Thanks for this input. I thought square stern would be better, but now I can just be content with what I have. My kevlar canoe (twenty years old now) is a dream for an old fart like myself. I can lift it with one hand.


I had a 12ft aluminum canoe for a whole. Maybe 40 lbs max. It was great to carry, but awful in a lake. The slightest breeze would spin it in circles. Now my 17' Coleman is very stable, but weighs as much as my car.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

we had a pair of nice Chestnut cedar canoe's when I was a kid, I think they were built in New Brunswick

aha:

Chestnut Canoe Company - Wikipedia


they were great


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

bolero said:


> we had a pair of nice Chestnut cedar canoe's when I was a kid, I think they were built in New Brunswick
> 
> aha:
> 
> ...


Yes. 

The quintessential Canadian classic.

(This is the only time I have used the word "quintessential".)


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Good point about the sidemount motor. I wonder how the handling would be. I always thought it would be a bit awkward with the narrow square stern but have never tried it. 

Before the wife and kid I was happy in a belly boat with a couple fly rods.

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

TheYanChamp said:


> Good point about the sidemount motor. I wonder how the handling would be. I always thought it would be a bit awkward with the narrow square stern but have never tried it.
> 
> Before the wife and kid I was happy in a belly boat with a couple fly rods.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


I would like to know how a side mount turns. A square stern turns on a dime. I always like cranking it hard at 90° full throttle and scaring the person in the front seat. And this is my 30 pound thrust troller, not the 4 horse it's rated for. Doing that might dump it or at least cause dirty shorts to the person up front


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Ive heard it mentioned that is a bit of a pain to handle in one direction, I just wonder if would also be a bit of a constant correction wasting energy.

I would much rather have a jonboat or aluminum of some sort but I have to do all the loading and unloading as the wife is a pussy and I already pull a trailer.

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bolero said:


> man...you don't swim but own a canoe?
> 
> is it too late to learn how to swim?? might be a good idea...


Dont need how to swim but you need to know how to float.LOL.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Saw a Colonial Outdoors stabilizer pontoon set that might do the trick. Looks easy to snap on and off and not too long. Cant upload pics unfortunatly.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Steering sidemount is a breeze compared to paddling. Yes the handle is too long. If by yourself, ride backwards in the bow seat, of course.

Correcting direction is not an issue. Turns to either side easily.

But let's design an inboard that you control with your feet! Lol.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

marcos said:


> Saw a Colonial Outdoors stabilizer pontoon set that might do the trick. Looks easy to snap on and off and not too long. Cant upload pics unfortunatly.


I still think acoustic guitars on the ends of the oars would be better. Especially around the campfire...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> View attachment 119673
> 
> I still think acoustic guitars on the ends of the oars would be better. Especially around the campfire...


LOL. Thats the one. Thank you for the pics. Sent him a e-mail and waiting for a reply.


----------

